# Low water pickup Bob's machine



## commtrd (Aug 1, 2015)

Looking to enhance the extreme shallow water running capability of my Tohatsu 60 short shaft. Anyone who has the Bob's Machine nosecone low water setup on their outboard could please comment on their impressions with the setup?


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

commtrd said:


> Looking to enhance the extreme shallow water running capability of my Tohatsu 60 short shaft. Anyone who has the Bob's Machine nosecone low water setup on their outboard could please comment on their impressions with the setup?


I have been told they work well in clean water but get stopped up pretty quick with surface junk if present.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

surface junk like what? I run thru floating grass all the time with no issues. to block this off something would have to completely







cover it. anything is possible. maybe floating tarpaulins.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

as to set up. get a Transport compression plate. can't think of anything else. I have see pics online of people who have had the filler flake or crack. don't know if they did their own filler work or Bob's did it. they did a nice neat job on mine.


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

The person to ask on this would be @Smackdaddy53, it seems it would beat up your low water intake system in including the water pump. Do the bottom ports not suck up sand and small debris into your pump?


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

@commtrd . Are you going to try Jack's modified intake scoops first?


----------



## commtrd (Aug 1, 2015)

Already have those, not working like i need them to. Right now I committed to using Mac's setup so should have that soon hopefully.


----------



## Bowen3 (Dec 2, 2019)

commtrd said:


> Already have those, not working like i need them to. Right now I committed to using Mac's setup so should have that soon hopefully.





commtrd said:


> Already have those, not working like i need them to. Right now I committed to using Mac's setup so should have that soon hopefully.


I have a Bob's nose cone with lower holes only. If boat is floating no problems. HPX-T Bob's JP, Trans Cav plate, Foreman prop.
I have had two on different boats . Have Bob's do the install. Change water pump once a year.


----------



## RJTaylor (Oct 4, 2017)

How does it do at stationary idle, @devrep ? Plenty of pressure?


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

no! I have a tohatsu. they only run like 5 psi. ok, really its fine, I never thought about it till you asked. my rule of thumb is if I never think about it it's not a problem.


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

This is on my short list. 
What is this Jack and Mac stuff you are speaking of? Remote pickups plumbed to the motor? I think I remember Chittum playing with that awhile back.


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

commtrd said:


> Already have those, not working like i need them to. Right now I committed to using Mac's setup so should have that soon hopefully.
> [/QUOTE
> Mac’s lwp is excellent! To answer your question for anyone else though... I was actually thinking about Bob’s machine shop the other day and here is what hit me. During my time in the industry, I have installed over $150,000.00 in Bob’s jack plates and close to $25-$30k in Bob’s nose cones! Needless to say, I am a believer in Bob’s products! They just work!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

jonny said:


> This is on my short list.
> What is this Jack and Mac stuff you are speaking of? Remote pickups plumbed to the motor? I think I remember Chittum playing with that awhile back.


But the difference is my pickup works. I found a machine shop that will work with me on a run of them so I’ll be pumping these out soon and getting my patent pending. My prototype has been on my skiff for almost three years with no modifications or issues at all. I was just offshore yesterday so you know I trust it.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

commtrd said:


> Already have those, not working like i need them to. Right now I committed to using Mac's setup so should have that soon hopefully.


There are quite a few people that are patiently waiting on me and I appreciate all of you that are not hounding me or getting upset with how long it has taken. Once I get the first housing from the machinist and I’m happy with it I will revive my pickup teaser thread and get a list of interested people so I can get the ball rolling. I will be the person doing the installations. I do not trust anyone these days, too many bad experiences and people’s accounts of terrible experiences with “professionals” in the boating industry.


----------



## scissorhands (Apr 8, 2012)

commtrd said:


> Looking to enhance the extreme shallow water running capability of my Tohatsu 60 short shaft. Anyone who has the Bob's Machine nosecone low water setup on their outboard could please comment on their impressions with the setup?


Are you having overheating issues?


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> There are quite a few people that are patiently waiting on me and I appreciate all of you that are not hounding me or getting upset with how long it has taken. Once I get the first housing from the machinist and I’m happy with it I will revive my pickup teaser thread and get a list of interested people so I can get the ball rolling. I will be the person doing the installations. I do not trust anyone these days, too many bad experiences and people’s accounts of terrible experiences with “professionals” in the boating industry.


Hey hey, watch it Mr.! 🤣


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> There are quite a few people that are patiently waiting on me and I appreciate all of you that are not hounding me or getting upset with how long it has taken. Once I get the first housing from the machinist and I’m happy with it I will revive my pickup teaser thread and get a list of interested people so I can get the ball rolling. I will be the person doing the installations. I do not trust anyone these days, too many bad experiences and people’s accounts of terrible experiences with “professionals” in the boating industry.


Sign me up


----------



## commtrd (Aug 1, 2015)

scissorhands said:


> Are you having overheating issues?


I have to be very careful watching engine temp like a hawk if i run the motor lifted substantially for more than short distances. I ran across Aransas into Turtle Bayou and there is an S turn there into Estes Flats, which was about 3" deep for maybe 60+ yards, boat did it fine, engine temp 143 start and 182 just as i got into deeper water and i dropped the motor down. Cooled down almost immediately. So no real problem for very short runs, but in LLM there can be runs over 3 miles on the far east side and cant do that now. So there can be overheating issues but in normal operation no problem at all. I suspect the issue has much to do with the cooling system implementation inherent to the Tohatsu 60 but just my observation-based opinion, could be mistaken as my wife informs me almost daily LOL.


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

Didn’t Eric Glass run a Chittum in the LM? How is he doing it? Anybody know?


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Definitely need to be sure. Closing your stock intakes off, welding a nose cone on and tapping your lower unit for the new plumbing can't exactly be reversed.


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

Sublime said:


> Definitely need to be sure. Closing your stock intakes off, welding a nose cone on and tapping your lower unit for the new plumbing can't exactly be reversed.


They work, Bob’s and @Smackdaddy53’s.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

JC Designs said:


> They work, Bob’s and @Smackdaddy53’s.



Not doubting that. 

Who has definitive answers on motor warranty issues should they arise?

Also, I would assume that if you ever want to repower, your pool of potential buyers is more limited.


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

Sublime said:


> Not doubting that.
> 
> Who has definitive answers on motor warranty issues should they arise?
> 
> Also, I would assume that if you ever want to repower, your pool of potential buyers is more limited.


I never had a problem with warranty claims. It’s all about the tech I suppose. Then again, most people that are running low water pickups end up with insurance claims before seeing any warranty issues!😂


----------



## Stevie (Jun 27, 2017)

CKEAT said:


> Didn’t Eric Glass run a Chittum in the LM? How is he doing it? Anybody know?




__
http://instagr.am/p/Bm5_b4KnOvm/


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

devrep said:


> surface junk like what? I run thru floating grass all the time with no issues. to block this off something would have to completely
> View attachment 153449
> cover it. anything is possible. maybe floating tarpaulins.


That's one nice looking engine foot. Bob's make some cool stuff


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

Stevie said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/Bm5_b4KnOvm/


Interesting, looks as though he got it figured out.


----------



## Jim Lenfest (Jul 20, 2016)

I am going to try plumbing one of these into the original gills of my 115hp. Amazon.com : Groco 3/4" Bronze High Speed Thru-Hull Fitting w/Nut [HSTH-750-W] : Boating Plumbing Fittings : Sports & Outdoors


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Jim Lenfest said:


> I am going to try plumbing one of these into the original gills of my 115hp. Amazon.com : Groco 3/4" Bronze High Speed Thru-Hull Fitting w/Nut [HSTH-750-W] : Boating Plumbing Fittings : Sports & Outdoors


I don’t understand.


----------



## RJTaylor (Oct 4, 2017)

CKEAT said:


> Interesting, looks as though he got it figured out.


He hung his own motor (F70)


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

I see that, that’s not all he did


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

RJTaylor said:


> He hung his own motor (F70)


That’s it?


----------



## RJTaylor (Oct 4, 2017)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> That’s it?


I don't know if Chittum mounted the JP, or if he did. The F70 came off the HPXT he sold to a buddy, and I. I know it isn't modified in any way.


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

That transom looked built up and the platform looked botched out for trimming the motor up. I could be wrong but it looks like some mods were made in many ways.


----------



## Stevie (Jun 27, 2017)

On my LM1 Tunnel, it ran just fine without


CKEAT said:


> That transom looked built up and the platform looked botched out for trimming the motor up. I could be wrong but it looks like some mods were made in many ways.


Chittum makes that tall transom in the mold for the 2* in case someone wants a 20” motor. They cut the transom to the size of the OB and also whether there’s a tunnel or not. I understand Eric Glass ordered the platform that way. To me that configuration is not desirable (platform too high, too forward). What you also need to note about the LM1 is it’s a heavier Boat, especially with F70... probably 1.5” more draft than Keith’s boat. 

I never had issues shallow running with my LM1 and Tohatsu 50. 

Keith’s boat being a super shallow tunnel might benefit from low water pickups...


----------



## commtrd (Aug 1, 2015)

Work in progress; not a nosecone however.


----------



## Jim Lenfest (Jul 20, 2016)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I don’t understand.


Sorry so slow in responding, my laptop crashed. It is hard to tell by the picture, but there is a v-notch milled out of one side. Facing that forward, near the transom or maybe even on trim tabs, it should scoop up gallons of water, hopefully plenty for my motor. If not, I could mount a second one on the opposite trim tab and plumb one into each gill that way.


----------



## Jim Lenfest (Jul 20, 2016)

Jim Lenfest said:


> Sorry so slow in responding, my laptop crashed. It is hard to tell by the picture, but there is a v-notch milled out of one side. Facing that forward, near the transom or maybe even on trim tabs, it should scoop up gallons of water, hopefully plenty for my motor. If not, I could mount a second one on the opposite trim tab and plumb one into each gill that way.


maybe this is a better picture.


----------

